# Dumb ?: air pump w/2 outlets...only need 1



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

So...what do I do with the 2nd outlet? Do I just let it blow, or should I be stopping it up in some fashion? I didn't realize my new Whisper pump (for up to 60g -- using for a 50g tank) had 2 outlets, otherwise I probably would have just bought a smaller model.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Just let it blow if not needed. Stopping the flow on air pumps can cause extra stress on the diaphragm leading to failing sooner than needed.


Link to see the inside parts? 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/whisper-60-100-aquarium-air-pump-parts-kit-dome-style-only
There are two of these so each outlet has a separate setup. This rubber flexs as the pump works and stopping the flow makes it harder on the rubber.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> Just let it blow if not needed. Stopping the flow on air pumps can cause extra stress on the diaphragm leading to failing sooner than needed.


That's kind of what I was suspecting. Hopefully it won't end up noisy. I just replaced a LOUD (and $$) Fluval air pump.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Take a short piece of airline tubing and add an air control valve like these, then shut the valve so no air is flowing.

http://www.petco.com/product/7492/P...amP7FtJ9mmJrzat-LE_5waApE48P8HAQ&kpid=1191284


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

Or you could run line from both outputs into a T and run 1 line out of the T to whatever it is your pushing with the pump.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> Or you could run line from both outputs into a T and run 1 line out of the T to whatever it is your pushing with the pump.


 +one^ :hihi:


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I have always thought the backpressure of blocking one outlet (use short piece of hose with a 2way connector with valve to shut off) would be too much and shorten the lifespan of the pump. I haven't tested this (logic tells me it would, but then again I am not certain of how everything is routed internally, would all pressure go to the 1 outlet then? I don't think so from what I have noticed), but there are air pumps that come with built in adjustable flow valves which can be used to shut off the outlet (just because they make it a feature doesn't mean it won't shorten life span or not)

I can tell you though that the pump will be noticeably louder, either just the sound of air gushing out of the outlet or a loud hum/vibration. It does get quieter plugging the unused outlet, but as mentioned not sure if this causes lifespan issues.

Best thing to do then I guess, is to USE the outlet, either add it to the same tank or another if you didn't want excess surface agitation in the main tank.

Then again everything you do use with the air pump, whether it be a airstone, sponge filter, aerating/bubbling decoration does cause some pressure/stress/resistance against the pump driving the air through that object (even the water creates some resistance), so maybe you could just put the air line in the tank, but adjusted to a very low airflow (using 2way connector valve) rather than completely blocked (still some resistance, but not fully)

Either way, you are going to want to use that outlet to make it quieter. For what it's worth my Tetra Whisper 70 has been in use practically 24/7 for 3 years now and I have on/off completely blocked the other outlet off and the pump is still quiet and powerful as ever.



EDIT: Just read FatherLandDescendant's post and that's a good idea. 
Airline from each port connected to a T/3-way connector and then it basically becomes 1 outlet port
Diagram looks like this...haha

[PUMP]
...I I
....T
....I


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

just did the same recently ))


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

How much and how quickly stopping the flow will make the pump fail is not something that we can see very well as it depends on all kinds of things we can't measure. How fast does a rubber item wear out? We can't really say but we can look at what might make it wear faster. 
When the electromagnet pulls/pushes the diaphram, it has to flex to move the air out. A type of check valve keeps the air from coming back on the return stroke. The mechanical part that moves the diaphragm is connected to the center in those I have looked over. When this center part moves in, it flexs the rim around it. But if that area around it can't move in due to the pressure from the trapped air, there is an increase in the pressure where the center and outer rim are connected. 
When you tear down a pump that has failed, this is where the diaphragm fails in many cases. So by stopping the air flow, you put more pressure on this spot and make it fail sooner. So if it is not a problem for equipment to fail sooner, stopping the airflow is no problem. But if you find replacing airpumps or diaphrams is an expense you want to avoid, not stopping the airflow is better. 
An easy way to check this thinking is to go to a garage sale, junk shop, etc. and buy an airpump. There's a good chance it will have a blown diaphragm so take it apart and look? Many of them will have the small center screw portion torn loose from the rest of the rubber.


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

LinaS said:


> just did the same recently ))


In such a setup you only need one check valve on other side of the tee


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

If there is a separate diaphragm for the second outlet does it really matter if it fails? (and if it does they're pretty cheap) If there is only one diaphragm plugging the second outlet will have the same affect as adding the T.


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

FatherLandDescendant said:


> In such a setup you only need one check valve on other side of the tee


i know ) i used it before for 2 lines


----------

